# Càng chăm chút da càng xấu vì 8 sai lầm cơ bản này



## mai lan (9/9/18)

Dù chăm sóc da là quy trình không thể thiếu mỗi ngày nhưng nhiều phụ nữ vẫn thường mắc phải những sai lầm cơ bản.

Chúng ta đều biết tầm quan trọng của việc chăm sóc da nhưng khó có thể thấu hiểu được chính xác ngôn ngữ làn da. Bởi lẽ hầu hết chúng ta đều không phải là chuyên gia da liễu, nên việc phạm phải những sai lầm trong việc làm đẹp là điều không thể tránh khỏi. Để giúp bạn tối ưu hóa quy trình dưỡng da hàng ngày, hãy cùng ELLE điểm qua 8 sai lầm mà phái đẹp thường xuyên mắc phải.

*CHĂM SÓC DA VỚI CÁC NGUYÊN LIỆU TỰ NHIÊN CHƯA HẲN ĐÃ TỐT*
Làm đẹp da với các nguyên liệu tự nhiên vốn được nhiều phụ nữ ưa chuộng bởi tính an toàn và không gây kích ứng da. Tuy nhiên, một số loại nguyên liệu thiên nhiên vẫn có thể làm tổn thương làn da mỏng manh của bạn. Theo bác sĩ da liễu Avnee Shah tại Atlanta, hương liệu có trong mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên chính là một trong những nguyên nhân gây viêm da phổ biến nhất.




​Ngoài các sản phẩm được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ tự nhiên, một số loại thực vật có chứa furocoumarins cũng có thể gây phồng rộp, phát ban ngứa và làm sạm da khi chịu tác động của ánh sáng mặt trời.

*NHUỘM DA NÂU NÓNG BỎNG KHÔNG ĐÚNG CÁCH CÓ THỂ GÂY RẮC RỐI CHO DA*
Làm cách nào để sở hữu một làn da đen bóng bẩy và khỏe mạnh mà không cần phải tắm nắng trực tiếp? Để giải quyết nhu cầu này của phái đẹp, các sản phẩm nhuộm da chuyên dụng (fake tanning product) hoặc buồng tắm nắng (booth tanning) đã ra đời. Nhiều người cho rằng đây là những phương pháp an toàn hơn cả vì làn da sẽ không phải chịu tác hại của tia UV. Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế, biện pháp nhân tạo này có thể gây rắc rối cho làn da của bạn.




​Theo Sarkar, việc sử dụng buồng tắm nắng cực kỳ nguy hiểm và có thể gây tổn thương da mạnh hơn cả ánh nắng mặt trời, thậm chí gây ung thư da. Ngoài ra, phương pháp làm nâu da nhân tạo cũng không thể ngăn cản được sự tấn công của tia UV. Bởi các sản phẩm này không cung cấp cho da hàng rào bảo vệ như kem chống nắng. Do đó, đừng quên sử dụng kem chống nắng trong bất cứ tình huống nào.

*NẶN MỤN GÂY HẠI HƠN LÀ LỢI*
Matthew Elias, một bác sĩ da liễu ở Florida nói rằng nhiều người vẫn tin rằng việc nặn mụn sẽ giúp làn da loại bỏ phần mụn mủ bên trong cũng như lấy lại tính thẩm mỹ cho khuôn mặt. Tuy nhiên, thói quen này có thể gây ra nhiều vấn đề nghiêm trọng cho da hơn, nhất là nặn mụn bằng tay. Tay chứa rất nhiều vi khuẩn nếu chưa được rửa sạch. Vì thế, khi nặn mụn, bạn đã trực tiếp làm vết mụn bị vi khuẩn tấn công.




​Do đó, để cải thiện tình trạng mụn trứng cá ở da, bạn nên trao đổi với các bác sĩ da liễu uy tín. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn có riêng cho mình một chế độ điều trị mụn và chăm sóc da thích hợp bằng các loại mỹ phẩm, dược phẩm hiệu quả hơn.

*KHỬ TRÙNG VẾT THƯƠNG BẰNG OXY GIÀ CÓ THỂ KHÔNG HIỆU QUẢ NHƯ BẠN NGHĨ*
Khi bị thương, việc đầu tiên mà bạn thường làm đó chính là khử trùng vết thương bằng oxy già. Tuy nhiên, theo Holly Hanson, một bác sĩ da liễu ở Minnesota đã cho rằng điều đó có thể gây hại cho vết thương hơn là bạn nghĩ. Mặc dù có khả năng làm sạch, ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng nhưng oxy già có thể gây kích ứng cho vết thương hở.



​Các nghiên cứu gần đây đã cho cho thấy thuốc mỡ có thể được xem là loại thuốc thay thế giúp kháng khuẩn hiệu quả hệt như oxy già. Bên cạnh đó, thuốc mỡ cũng giúp tránh được nguy cơ dị ứng của làn da.

*SỬ DỤNG DẦU DƯỠNG DA TRONG THÓI QUEN CHĂM SÓC DA CÓ THỂ GÂY BÍ DA*
Dầu dưỡng da được biết đến với các đặc tính chữa bệnh về da tự nhiên cũng như phục hồi sự cân bằng của cơ thể qua mùi hương. Có rất nhiều cách tuyệt vời để sử dụng tinh dầu. Với khả năng thẩm thấu tốt qua da, hấp thu trực tiếp qua màng tế bào, tinh dầu làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, dưỡng mềm và làm trắng da… Tuy nhiên, bác sĩ da liễu Robert Finney đã từng nói rằng kết hợp tinh dầu trong thói quen chăm sóc da hàng ngày chưa hẳn là tốt.




​Theo đó, tất cả các loại dầu đều có thể làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông và góp phần gây mụn trứng cá. Vì vậy, để sử dụng tinh dầu một cách an toàn có có lợi cho làn da, bạn nên tham khảo thêm các ý kiến bác sĩ da liễu về độ tương thích của cấu tạo làn da và loại tinh dầu.

*THOA VITAMIN E TRỰC TIẾP LÊN VẾT SẸO CÓ THỂ GÂY KÍCH ỨNG DA*
Có nhiều cách để làm mờ những vết sẹo một cách nhanh chóng nhưng sử dụng vitamin E không phải là một trong số đó. Theo bác sĩ da liễu Jennifer Kitchin, vitamin E thực sự có thể kích thích vết sẹo và làm cho vấn đề về da tồi tệ hơn. Trên thực tế, nhiều người còn mắc các vấn đề như viêm da dị ứng, ngứa rát, nổi mẩn đỏ do sử dụng vitamin E.



​
*SỬ DỤNG TONER ĐỂ LÀM KHÔ MỤN TRỨNG CÁ*
Bác sĩ da liễu Dhaval Bhanusali cho biết khi nói đến các sản phẩm chăm sóc da, nhiều người thường cho rằng toner là sản phẩm tuyệt vời nhất. Tuy nhiên, nếu sử dụng toner chứa cồn thường xuyên, làn da sẽ dần mất nước và trở nên khô ráp hơn.




​Ngoài ra, tham khảo ý kiến từ Ritu Saini, một bác sĩ da liễu tại New York đã cho rằng: “Trên thực tế, chất cồn của toner tuy mang đến cảm giác mát dịu cho da nhưng lại làm khô và gây kích ứng da”. Đối với một số trường hợp sử dụng toner để kiểm soát mụn trứng cá, làn da sẽ sản xuất nhiều dầu thừa hơn. Từ đó khiến cho tình trạng mụn nghiêm trọng hơn.

*TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT MỖI NGÀY*
Tẩy tế bào chết là bước chăm sóc da quan trọng để loại bỏ các tế bào chết, giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng và mang lại cho làn da độ trắng mịn. Dù vậy, tẩy da chết nhiều lần trong tuần có thể gây phản tác dụng. Bởi không chỉ làm cho da bị khô, dễ tổn thương mà tẩy tế bào chết quá mức còn khiến da dễ bắt nắng, gây sạm nám. Lời khuyên hữu ích cho bạn là chỉ nên tẩy da chết từ 1 – 2 lần/ tuần để cải thiện sắc tố da.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

